# Can I combine ANY cichlids and non-cichlids?



## ms-tiff (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all,
I am not entirely a newbie, but new on this site, and I know, I KNOW!!! that usually cichlids are best kept in species tanks or in suitable community cichlid tanks (except for angels), however..... I have an established, planted, tropical community tank (a 135 Litre AR 620T with 2 small angels, 2 blue coral gouramis, 1 gold gourami, 6 cardinal tetras, 2 peppermint bristlenose, 1 rainbow shark, 1 albino rainbow shark). 

I am on the lookout for something new, colourful and interesting to add to this community and every time I see a fish I like it is a cichlid! Sooooo... in order to try to avoid multi-tank-syndrome, I am wondering if anyone has ever had any luck combining any cichlids into a community tank? (My tank always has a high pH of 7.8 or greater and I have heating set to 26 degrees c currently. I am not sure about water hardness -and any advice on how to test that would be appreciated.) Is it ever possible to combine some cichlids with particular species? I am particularly fond of pseudotropheus salousi, but am open to other suggestions. 
Thanks for your time,
Tiff
(Queensland, Australia):fish:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Your tank is 35 gallons, and I definitely wouldn't add anything else. In fact, I'd probably take out both sharks.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree with getting rid of the sharks. Then you could add a pair of kribensis. They kribs will use the lower level of the tank, and IME won't bother the other fish other than to chase them from their territory. I've had them in with cardinal tetras and other community fish, and they did no damage other than chase the fish away from their nest and fry


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I would be worried about the Kribs and the Angels not getting along. That is a small tank for 2 pair of cichlids, so IMO I'd take out the sharks, add more Cardinals and call it stocked.

Gouramis can be nasty...and Angels can be nasty, so I wouldn't add another nasty fish to the tank (Kribs).


P. saulosi for sure won't work in that tank. They have a different diet than the fish you have now for one thing. Another is that they are Mbuna and wouldn't get along with what you have now.


Looks like you need another (larger) tank!


----------



## ms-tiff (Mar 4, 2008)

H ha, it always comes down to getting another tank doesn't it?? lol.

Seriously, thank you all for your advice. Can I ask, re: the sharks, is your advice due to their (eventual) size? My local aquarium shop advised me that they would be fine in my tank/community (and they are quite knowledgeable usually so I trusted them), so if you could elaborate re: the sharks that would be great.
Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Salousi are great fish, but go buy a 30 or 55 gallon for them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

ms-tiff said:


> H ha, it always comes down to getting another tank doesn't it?? lol.
> 
> Seriously, thank you all for your advice. Can I ask, re: the sharks, is your advice due to their (eventual) size? My local aquarium shop advised me that they would be fine in my tank/community (and they are quite knowledgeable usually so I trusted them), so if you could elaborate re: the sharks that would be great.
> Thanks



Yes, my reasoning for telling you to take the sharks back is because of their size full grown and their potential aggression. They get about 6 inches and can be aggressive when guarding their territory. A larger tank is really recommended for them. Also, they usually don't get along with each other, so its not recommended you keep 2 together.


----------



## ms-tiff (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
I will take the sharks back and try to be happy watching the fish I do have grow up! 
And focus on getting lots more nice plants in the tank....
And slowly work on convincing my hubby that another tank is not such a bad idea... lol  
Regards from sunny Queensland  
:fish:


----------



## JoeCoolTM (Mar 16, 2010)

haha before i set up my 55 again, i had a firemouth, 2 green terrors, jack dempsey, and a texas cichlid and i bought 5 feeder goldfish for them one day..they never ate them..the goldfish lived just as long as the cichlids (all given away when i moved)..pretty sure just got lucky lol


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

I have combined Oscars with Plecos. The only time it has worked out is when the cichlids pretty much grow up with the Pleco. If I put a small pleco with big oscars randomly then it won't turn out well. I have been told that Bala Sharks and Oscars could work out but I am on the edge about that one. Anyway, can't help you with any other cichlids, I only know Oscars.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have TWO albino rainbow sharks and have had no problems with them, and they are with community fish. They don't attack each other or the com fish. 
They're not full grown but we've had them since October, so... every fish is different. Keep them until you have problems. Maybe they won't be aggressive at all, like ours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

the 3 of u'll have successfully managed to revive a thread from 2008. congratulations! find me. i have your prizes waiting.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL. Go get em Zakk...


----------

